

A better command line tool for the todo.txt format - vixsomnis
https://github.com/bram85/topydo

======
vixsomnis
I found this project a while back. I started putting TODO files and .topydo
(config) files in my git repos while I work on them.

Much better than having your todo list in your README.

    
    
        alias pydo='topydo'

